# Bueno ¿y Anita?



## swift

Qué barbaridad. ¡Nanon ya va por arriba de los 3000!

Sabes cuánto te admiro, cuánto te aprecio, cuánto disfruto leerte y cuánto me haces reír. Muchas gracias por tu presencia en los foros de WR y muchas gracias por tu amistad.

Para ti. 

Un beso,


José​


----------



## Vanda

Aninha de Deus, deixei escapar esta?!! Você sabe, é a correria!

Você dá graça aos nossos fóruns! Queremos ver sua luz sempre verde!

Em frente, menina, se você se comportar direitinho ''te'' levo a Santiago como recompensa!

Enquanto isso, pra esquecer o frio e lembrar-se do calor!


----------



## totor

*

¡otro besote y felicidades desde las pampas, nanon!*​


----------



## Nonstar

Dona Nanon, minha vez!

Um grande abraço brasileiro, é um prazer ter você por aqui, nos ajuda muito!!

Um beijão também!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muchas felicidades por los primeros 3000, Anne!!*

​


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Mannannonnette!

I couldn't decide so brought a selection


----------



## swift

¿Se te acabó la madeja?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Nanon:
¡Mis felicitaciones! y, ojo: mira que también yo te miro.


----------



## Nanon

No puede ser... entro a la página principal y veo esto. Adivinen como adiviné que era para mí.
Ustedes son unos amores... besos, besos y más besos...
José, amigo inigualable, ya sabes, la admiración y el cariño son recíprocos. 
Vandinha, se você se comportar direitinho... vou tecer um cachecol para te dar de presente. Achei um modelo.
Mas por favor, me deixe dormir, OK? Ou não vai me deixar desligar a luz? Tô brincando...
Dom Nonstar, a estrela com a localização mais engraçada da Paulicéia Desvairada! Outro beijo enorme para você!
Totor, Inés, Calambur ¡les mando mil besotes que corren hacia las pampas! Espero poder dárselos personalmente algún día.
Euzinho, thanks for the selection! It's worth further postponing my diet. Cheers!

Obrigada a todos vocês por estarem aqui, merci d'être là, se les quiere mucho, love you all... y ya saben: madeja hay para rato...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Nanon *: nf. Personne au grand cœur qui n'est jamais avare de coups de main. Par ext. qui ne sait pas dire non.

Bisettes.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Nanon, felicidades!!
Coincidimos poco, pero siempre me gusta leerte.
Que sean muchos más...
Un abrazo,
_


----------



## Nanon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Par ext. qui ne sait pas dire non.


C'est l'un de mes plus gros défauts, Karinette ! Pourtant, je travaille dessus.
Mais pour les bises, je ne dis jamais non ! Et je t'en envoie plein. 
Vampiro, ya sé que deberíamos coincidir más... intentaré clonarme . Un abrazo cariñoso.


----------



## olivinha

Oi Nanon,
Super parabéns! Tiro o chapéu por esses grandes 3000, morta de inveja (confesso) pelo seu incrível talento com idiomas! 
Um beijo grande.
O


----------



## merquiades

Félicitations Nanon!  3000 messages pleins de sagesse et connaissances linguistiques! C'est incroyable!  Merci tout plein pour ta gentillesse, ton aide et ta sympathie


----------



## romarsan

Nanon guapa, felicidades por los 3.000 y por tu simpatía.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Nanon

Olie, você não pode morrer não, nem de inveja!
Merquiades, merci à toi pour ta gentillesse, mais tu sais qu'il y a aussi quelques messages pleins de folie...
Ro querida, gracias por el cariño.
Bisous !


----------



## Mangato

Casi pierdo la oportunidad de felicitarte. Con todo lo que te admiro, sería imperdonable.
3000 besos y abrazos.


----------



## Nanon

Y con lo que se quiere a nuestro Hombre-gato, no devolverle los besos y abrazos sería igual de imperdonable.
PD - No es que te los devuelva porque los rechace sino porque así nos salen dos veces más...


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Ben, en voilà une qui n'a pas les deux pieds dans la même chaussure ! (de sécurité ? )_

 _Bravo Nanon_ !  

_Ah... J'allais oublier... Tu prendras bien une petite bière pour fêter ça !  _​


----------



## Nanon

Ma Punkette, sans toi, la fête ne serait pas la même !
Merci pour la petite mousse, je ne la connaissais pas ! Il va falloir que je la déguste dès que possible .
Une énorme bise !


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Nanon !

Désolée du retard... j'ai mis un peu de temps à dénicher cette *édition spéciale* (préfacée par ma quasi homonyme) que je t'offre pour l'occasion. 

Et puis pour continuer sur le thème de Pounquie *v'là une petit bretonne*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Nanonушка,
Mes felicitations! Quand je vois un bel oeil sur l'avatar, je sais toujours qu'il y aurait un post intéressant


----------



## Nanon

Preciosушка, 3000 раз спасибо!
Merci, Nico, pour cette édition spéciale ! La mienne est une simple édition de poche. Mais j'aime bien Aurore Dupin, et j'aime bien aussi ta variation sur le thème de Pounquie.
Bisous pour vous deux !


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Je suis en retard, mais c'est la faute de Swift ... Si j'avais vu "Nanon" j'aurais sauté, mais il n'a pas écrit votre pseudo!

Beaucoup de bisous pour toi

Val (toujours à la recherche du Clooney perdu)


----------

